# VW Rabbit Pickup with stacks pic request.



## tabmow (Jul 8, 2011)

I didnt know a better place to put this so i put it here. Post pics of Rabbit Pickups with stacks. Thanks.


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

you're better off posting in the Mk1 Forums though...


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Not a fan


----------

